# The PPD gears up for " Operation 'Gar "



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Associated Press:

Despite the recent attacks against the PPD CBTF, the unit plans to roll out their first operation on Monday afternoon. Inspector JM commented , " We wanted our first operation to have a lasting effect on the citizens of Puff.com".

CBTF has released these images:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Oh god. lol. This should be good. xD


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

So you got a new camera already?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

What are we going to do with all these shipments going around...???


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Borrowed my mother-in-law's camera 

Just ordered one from Amazon.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Locked, cocked and Loaded.....................


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice looking stack of ordinance there.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

wow thats a tall set o bombs.


----------



## KINGLISH (Jul 27, 2009)

Bombs away!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

here we go. Let's see what the destruction looks like after the likes of those big o bombs.


----------



## jimrockford (Jul 6, 2010)

Keep those away from heat and flame. I'd hate to see them detonate before they reach target.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Stay low, stay safe. Everyone comes home on this one.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Impressive Tower of Destruction. I'll be monitoring the activities from my recently bombed, newly constructed temporary MMA headquarters.


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

tmajer15 said:


> Impressive Tower of Destruction. I'll be monitoring the activities from my recently bombed, newly constructed temporary MMA headquarters.


Fixed.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Benaj85 said:


> Impressive!


Yes they are Ben... Yes they are. 

Ohhhhhhhh.... You mean the bombs.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

There are alot of mailboxes awaiting their doom.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

Bombs away.........................


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Holy donkey balls!! Those are some "big uns'!!" haha


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*DAMN!!!!!!*

Those are downright _SCAREWY!!!_

:fear: I pity tha Fool!

.


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

You're telling me, Fiddle. I think I'm just going to spend the week hiding behind the couch.

Nice bombs Jason


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

You guys are nuts!!
I'm glad I live on the east coast, and away from the blast zone.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> You guys are nuts!!
> I'm glad I live on the east coast, and away from the blast zone.


One thing I have noticed is that nobody is safe... you can live in a dark cave in the middle of no-where in Africa and they will find a way to bomb you :sing:


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

Aficionado82 said:


> One thing I have noticed is that nobody is safe... you can live in a dark cave in the middle of no-where in Africa and they will find a way to bomb you :sing:


Not if you don't post your addy! :eyebrows::heh:


----------



## StratSlinger (Jun 23, 2010)

grumpy1328 said:


> Not if you don't post your addy! :eyebrows::heh:


Yeah, but that doesn't work when other folks on the board know your addy.


----------



## grumpy1328 (May 9, 2010)

StratSlinger said:


> Yeah, but that doesn't work when other folks on the board know your addy.


You keep outta this!! I'll cut you out of my will!!


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

:behindsofa:


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 31
9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 17
9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 24
9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 00
9405 5036 9930 0296 4713 30
9405 5036 9930 0296 4713 23

Not including the two international parcels...............


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

CopGTP said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 31
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 17
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 24
> 9405 5036 9930 0296 4675 00
> ...


INTERPOL bomb!


----------



## Bigtotoro (Jul 5, 2009)

Not bad.


----------



## Aficionado82 (Jul 5, 2010)

guitar7272 said:


> INTERPOL bomb!


And some on here think they are safe :tsk:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Aficionado82 said:


> And some on here think they are safe :tsk:


Ron bombed a cigar maker. In Singapore. No one is safe.


----------



## CopGTP (Jun 8, 2010)

All of my ordinances should have hit their mark today...


----------



## Benaj85 (Feb 5, 2010)

I know I got mine! Thanks


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I got mine also. Thanks a lot Jason, that is my first time getting bombed and It was a nice surprise to come home to after working on a hot roof the last two days. All sticks I haven't tried except the Nub Maduro which I enjoy also. Thanks for the cigars and the hat! Here is a few pics. :dance:


----------



## guitar7272 (Sep 24, 2008)

Jason...

Looks like the PPD Bomb Taskforce Bomber-bot worked flawlessly!


----------



## Ducrider (Feb 4, 2010)

Ha! Great pic work.


----------

